# How Many Miles on your Car



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello all: 

After Driving for almost 4 years and have see the Pros and Cons of doing Ride Share:

I successfully succeeded in putting about 286000 miles on my 2016 Toyota Corolla:

I got the car from Exchange Leasing Uber and purchased it for 5250$ at the end of the lease:

It is a great car even going to 300k miles:

Have anyone reached this mileage or over?

Is it a good idea to just change the Engine when it can’t go no more?

your experience with high mileage is really appreciated but I am hoping to reach 400k miles and see how it goes:


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

2013 Escape Titanium FWD. Should hit 40k this weekend. Bought it March 2019 with 18k on the odometer. 

This has proved to be a great RS car for me. I frequently get compliments for the “new” car.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> You paid 52k for a car with 286k miles?
> Really?


5250$ = 52k ?
Really ?
Go back to your elementary school and slap your teachers in the face !
Then slap yourself in the face !


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

akwunomy said:


> Hello all:
> 
> After Driving for almost 4 years and have see the Pros and Cons of doing Ride Share:
> 
> ...


I once knew a friend with a 1967 Camaro that was on its third engine. In the late 1980's the car ran great. I have a lower mileage hybrid that had a defect in the engine so it was rebuilt with excellent results. I drive for Rideshare a car that has even fewer miles but had been run into the ground early by a previous renter. I achieved the dealership cleaning the throttle body. With excellent results.

I took automotive and have a bit of knowledge. So long as the chassis and other crucial elements are well maintained, no reason exists why maintenance up to and including engine rebuilding would not be great for your car. When you have a new engine and all else is good you have exactly what you need.

Before you get to taking things apart, do take care of the engine by cleaning what you can. Choose a fuel system cleaner. Lucas is a favorite. Techron is another. Use it continuously to get gunk out. For extreme cleaning have a mechanic clean the engine components with Seafoam. And check about Oil Conditioners.

Sounds like you have a great thing going with this car. It's a Toyota. It likes to drive.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

radikia said:


> 5250$ = 52k ?
> Really ?
> Go back to your elementary school and slap your teachers in the face !
> Then slap yourself in the face !


Shhhhh, he's an Uber driver, you know some are mentally challenged.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

2015 ChevySonic, 110k 😱


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Shhhhh, he's an Uber driver, you know some are mentally challenged.


~[We are in Uber, all of us are mentally challenged]~


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

It’s not worth putting another engine in but you might as well keep driving it. I hope you’ve made enough to offset the cost of a new car because even though it’s a Toyota it’s not worth more than $2k now. 
im at 60K in my 2018 Camry but I do all maintenance myself. I don’t plan to be Ubering for more than a year from now though.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LADryver said:


> ~[We are in Uber, all of us are mentally challenged]~


Yep, that's why I quit, I didn't want to fry anymore brain cells.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

MissAnne said:


> 2015 ChevySonic, 110k &#128561;


Even with the Corolla having over 286k, I'd still take that over the crappy sonic.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I believe @Blushark has about 500k miles on his Honda Civic and is a diy mechanical guy.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Even with the Corolla having over 286k, I'd still take that over the crappy sonic.


Yeah, have had nothing but problems with it since it hit 100 K.... Thank goodness I bought an extended warranty and it covered everything but $100


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

2011 Ford Explorer 227000 miles, expecting it to go to at least 400000


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> 2015 ChevySonic, 110k &#128561;


Is it runnung again ?


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

radikia said:


> 5250$ = 52k ?
> Really ?
> Go back to your elementary school and slap your teachers in the face !
> Then slap yourself in the face !


No...Lol...I won't slap here...I did not pay 5250$ on 286k...miles...

The lease ended on January 2019...below 200k miles...because I do close to 100k miles each year...

since the car was very great...everything working fine at close to 200k miles...
I do the calculation and talk again and again with my mechanic...

I just take the long shot risk and buy it at 5250$....my argument was if I am lucky...I will push it another year and see what happen...

well...I did it and got another 100k Miles out of it...So I think paying the 5250k for another 100k miles is a good deal so far and the body of the car is just great...
My mechanic said...this engines can go 500k+ miles if you take care of it...I took his advice and it is still running great...

I change the alternator and battery last two weeks...
I changed the serpentine belt and I am going to service the radiator and change the hose and thermostat...

Again....it might sound stupid...I change the transmission fluid every 40k...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if your engine blows up and the body of the car looks sold . Why not put in a used engine with low miles ? Keep the car for another 2 or 3 years or drop 10 k on a used car . Why a engine installed is 2000


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

LADryver said:


> I once knew a friend with a 1967 Camaro that was on its third engine. In the late 1980's the car ran great. I have a lower mileage hybrid that had a defect in the engine so it was rebuilt with excellent results. I drive for Rideshare a car that has even fewer miles but had been run into the ground early by a previous renter. I achieved the dealership cleaning the throttle body. With excellent results.
> 
> I took automotive and have a bit of knowledge. So long as the chassis and other crucial elements are well maintained, no reason exists why maintenance up to and including engine rebuilding would not be great for your car. When you have a new engine and all else is good you have exactly what you need.
> 
> ...


Thanks I really appreciate the insight...I will start adding the Lucas and how often do I add it...once every week



kingcorey321 said:


> if your engine blows up and the body of the car looks sold . Why not put in a used engine with low miles ? Keep the car for another 2 or 3 years or drop 10 k on a used car . Why a engine installed is 2000


Exactly my long term goal...I will keep taking care of this Champ and then...if the engine blows...I will add a used engine of maybe 70k miles and is a win win...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

type your vin number in when searching . I Think you could really get a engine with 30000 for1500 when its time to get 1
http://www.car-part.com/This is a link where you should shop for it ,


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

akwunomy said:


> Thanks I really appreciate the insight...I will start adding the Lucas and how often do I add it...once every week
> 
> 
> Exactly my long term goal...I will keep taking care of this Champ and then...if the engine blows...I will add a used engine of maybe 70k miles and is a win win...


If you use Lucas cleaner, every full fill-up, at least every other. If you use the Lucas deep cleaner, use it every 1k miles even though it says less. Our intense use justifies the extra frequency. For that, no less than each oil change interval. For oil, my favorite is Castrol Edge. They make a high mileage version. Get it in the five gallon jug. Use the Mobil 1 or Royal Purple Oil Filter.

If you buy the oil and filter in the store, Pep Boys will charge only the labor.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I just hit 35,000 miles

I have a 2017 Highlander, which I bought a few months ago with 24,500 miles. Once I get to 90,000 I'll trade it in for another Highlander. Between my trade in from my previous Highlander and the 1,500 a month on principal (every month) it will be paid off in September.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

2004 LS 430, almost 117K miles on the clock, see below.









This beauty was bought in October 2015 with 83K miles for $10K. Immaculately dealer-maintained since the first owner. Not sure what my car is eligible for Select since sign up but never got dinged by Uber. The depreciation cannot be worse (completely depreciated by now). I plan to drive this car until I die (nobody buys a car with such age except me). Since it is a Lexus, I think the engine will be strong for many years to come. This car ages like a fine wine, always drives quiet, smooth and as good as a new!

OP, I would have got a Camry of the 2013-2014 era if I were you (and if you need another car). Such cars can be bought below $10k now.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

2017 RAV4 ~40k miles. Brought brand new, still mint condition. Will have paid off this year.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

At 253K miles my truck is barely broken in. :coolio:


----------



## Blushark (Feb 17, 2016)

Today....racked out 525 miles and tomorrow have a 540 mile trip....2011 Honda Accord 563,073


----------



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Blushark said:


> Today....racked out 525 miles and tomorrow have a 540 mile trip....2011 Honda Accord 563,073


Great..,.How did you do it....That is a Champ


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Blushark said:


> Today....racked out 525 miles and tomorrow have a 540 mile trip....2011 Honda Accord 563,073


You should contact Honda marketing and tell them about your story, it would be a great positive story for them. They build the Accord in Marysville, Ohio (30-45 minutes from me) Let me know if I can help out in anyway.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Blushark said:


> Today....racked out 525 miles and tomorrow have a 540 mile trip....2011 Honda Accord 563,073


How many times did you replace transmission on it?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Blushark said:


> Today....racked out 525 miles and tomorrow have a 540 mile trip....2011 Honda Accord 563,073


You gonna have to post some pictures cause this got to be an UP record &#127942;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

akwunomy said:


> Hello all:
> 
> After Driving for almost 4 years and have see the Pros and Cons of doing Ride Share:
> 
> ...


My Camry Hybrid reached 348,000 before or was totalled. Would have reached 400,000 easily.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> if your engine blows up and the body of the car looks sold . Why not put in a used engine with low miles ? Keep the car for another 2 or 3 years or drop 10 k on a used car . Why a engine installed is 2000


Depends on the shape of other high priced items such as transmission, shocks, etc



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> 2004 LS 430, almost 117K miles on the clock, see below.
> 
> View attachment 411630
> 
> ...


Lots of people buy used Lexus and they are expensive used or new because they last a long time.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lots of people buy used Lexus and they are expensive used or new because they last a long time.


Exactly! Especially if they have been maintained properly and have records to back it up. I've owned several used 93-99 LS400s over the years w/some having miles in the 200K+ range and they were all still running/driving like half the miles due to the maintenance they had received.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

2012 Acura TL - 245K

I keep wanting to upgrade but this thing hasn't shown any signs of giving up.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

93K on My 14 Lincoln MKZ ..started with 29k ..Jun 2018


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

losiglow said:


> 2012 Acura TL - 245K
> 
> I keep wanting to upgrade but this thing hasn't shown any signs of giving up.


That's good to hear, for a number of years Acura was plagued with transmission problems.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

2020 Ford Fusion Hybrid Plug-in - 7100 miles.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I just traded in my 2013 Toyota Avalon with 175K miles. It was looking rough and starting to get finicky, transmission issues, headlight that shorted out, body panel coming loose, interior wearing, I was amazed to get $5500 from Carmax. Bought a mint condition 2016 Avalon Hybrid for 22K out the door (16.5 out of pocket) with 26K miles on it. Loving it!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's good to hear, for a number of years Acura was plagued with transmission problems.


IIRC, he drives a manual... &#129300;


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's good to hear, for a number of years Acura was plagued with transmission problems.


Oh, they were still struggling during the time this car was made. But they came out with some sort of software update that was supposed to help. It was a little flakey at first but I got it updated at 58K when I bought the car and it's been fine since. Still, I change the ATF every other oil change, 12K - 15K miles. So far so good. &#129310;



TomTheAnt said:


> IIRC, he drives a manual... &#129300;


No. I wish! I had a 2006 TL and 2007 TSX, both with manuals. But my 2012 is an auto.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Oh, they were still struggling during the time this car was made. But they came out with some sort of software update that was supposed to help. It was a little flakey at first but I got it updated at 58K when I bought the car and it's been fine since. Still, I change the ATF every other oil change, 12K - 15K miles. So far so good. &#129310;
> 
> 
> No. I wish! I had a 2006 TL and 2007 TSX, both with manuals. But my 2012 is an auto.


Yea when I got my trans done in my truck years ago there was a long row of relatively new Acura's at the transmission shop. The owner talked about them like they where the devil &#128514;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> No. I wish! I had a 2006 TL and 2007 TSX, both with manuals. But my 2012 is an auto.


I had a 6-speed 05 TSX a few years ago. Pretty zippy little thing that was. :thumbup:


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

One time I was in a Uber as a passenger. It was a '14 Accord and had more than 560.000 miles on it. The car was driving perfect. Not a single shake or rattle.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

oldfart said:


> 2011 Ford Explorer 227000 miles, expecting it to go to at least 400000


An Explorer will burn 15K in gas over 100K miles. If you plan to go another 200K, you could buy a new Hybrid and pay for it with the gas savings.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> 2004 LS 430, almost 117K miles on the clock, see below.
> 
> View attachment 411630
> 
> ...


How can you even rideshare in that? 2004 + 15 = 2019.

Its aged out now.


----------



## Blushark (Feb 17, 2016)

Here are a couple pics of my odometer. I worked very carefully to get the 555,555 pic! Lol


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Blushark said:


> Here are a couple pics of my odometer. I worked very carefully to get the 555,555 pic! Lol


Very nice, Hondas will go the distance.... I had a 90 integra 5spd that I bought with 238k many years ago took it 300k not the prettiest thing on 4 wheels but didnt matter if you turned the key it started EEEEEEEEEVERYTIME.....
I actually sold it to a guy, no bullsheet it was only 250 but I still I sold it with 300k


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

akwunomy said:


> I successfully succeeded in putting about 286000 miles on my 2016 Toyota Corolla:


OP awesome that you got your car up that many miles. There is little to advise you on other than _keep doing what you're doing_!

Just curious, when you get the transmission oil changed, do they do a *flush* or simply change the oil? If they flush, fine. But if the oil has only ever been changed, I would not let them talk you into ever dong a flush. Flushes can create more problems than they solve.

There is one thing I would consider doing if that was my car. In fact, I personally _would_ do it because I've see this work so well. Here is a copy of a post I made to another thread about this product....

______________
There is a product called Zmax. They used to run TV commercials where after adding Zmax to the engine, they drained the oil from the car, then drove it from LA to Santa Barbara non-stop. The engine did not blow. BS, right?

I tried some because I was having mechanical problems and was desperate. Zmax actually comes in the form of an additive for fuel, transmission, and motor. At two different times over the years I bought two different Hondas that each showed signs of transmission failure after purchase (both were automatics). In one case the car would slip in and out of overdrive on the freeway. In the other case the transmission made a loud noise while backing up.... like two trash can lids being rubbed together. In both cases a container of Zmax poured into the transmission completed cured the problem in one to two days... and the issue never recurred.

I use the motor additive as well. Gas mileage sometimes has shown slightly improvement, but mainly it protects and extends the life of the motor. You can actually add the stuff when the crankcase is full of oil, because it's not like other oil additives. Zmax penetrates into the metal. It sets up a barrier so that there is little or no contact/friction between moving parts. Even when the engine is cold. I have been able to perceive the motor running more smoothly after adding it.

Although I drive an electric car for ridesharing, my back up car - a cherished '96 Toyota Corolla wagon- just a few weeks ago somehow ran so low on oil that nothing showed on the dipstick. I discovered this upon pulling over on an uphill section of the freeway because the car was running funny. No oil whatsoever on dipstick. Agh! Poured in a quart of oil I always keep in a catch-all box in the back. Drove to Napa and topped off. Drove the 50 miles home. Car ran as smooth as silk. Yes, I had treated the motor with Zmax about 6 months before. No problems since. I did throw in another container of Zmax though upon returning home.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

14000 miles. It’s a 2019 Jeep Compass


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

My 07 Altima: 330,000


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

akwunomy said:


> Hello all:
> 
> After Driving for almost 4 years and have see the Pros and Cons of doing Ride Share:
> 
> ...


Well, I started with a Ford, which couldn't handle it. I switched to Toyota, and never looked back.

If you put a new engine in it, make sure it's not one of those engines that were supposed to go into cars destined for Japan ( the motors are cheaper, but Japan has a 50k replace engine rule, so they dont build motors to last that are destined for japanese cars --- so don't be fooled by any cheap engine ads for japanese cars ).

* Caveat, I heard that somewhere, I don't know how true it is.


----------



## Blushark (Feb 17, 2016)

Syn said:


> How many times did you replace transmission on it? :wink:


I replaced the transmission once at 542,000 miles. The torque converter was bad but decided to change the whole transmission...no slipping of gears just torque on motor at idle pulling out my engine mounts. I bought a used transmission for $455....running good at 564,000 as of today!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Tesla S, 21,012 miles on it. I expect to add 50,000 a year for a lot of years


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Tesla S, 21,012 miles on it. I expect to add 50,000 a year for a lot of years


You have some catching up to do... :whistling: :biggrin:

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-s-400k-km-250k-mi-7-percent-battery-degradation/


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Also remember that if you get a remanufactured engine from the dealer they usually come with a new car warranty on the engine. That can be very valuable.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

*2011 Hyundai Sonata
Just turned 200k today.*


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

akwunomy said:


> Hello all:
> 
> After Driving for almost 4 years and have see the Pros and Cons of doing Ride Share:
> 
> ...


Fyi the distance to the moon is only 238,900 miles. You have driven that far in your Corolla and are on your way back.


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 23, 2018)

2014 Chrysler Town and Country

Tip- spring for the lifetime drive train warranty


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

'15 Dodge Dart 135,000 miles.


----------

